# your opinions



## leastofthese (Dec 26, 2009)

I am on the final month of my first grow of some bag seed I have learned alot about the do's and dont's from you guys and apericate it greatly now I need more opinions. 

I want to grow two different strains this next grow one for a heady high and one more for medical purpose pain to be exact. I believe in going to the experts for advice, there is no sense in me trying to figure it out in a trial and error way that would take to long. I would also like to ask the best way one goes about ordering seeds. do you just send a money order and give your own address or a friends or is paranoia even a factor?? 

any opinion is greatly appericated thanks for your time and merry christmas and happy new year!!


----------



## Alistair (Dec 26, 2009)

I believe it is the Attitude seed bank that along side the pics of their various seeds strains, gives a description of the strain as well as its medicinal qualities.  Or, was it Nirvana?  Both are good, reliable vendors.  For example, I got White Castle from Nirvana and they are stated to give an uplifting social high.  So, I chose that strain, because I wanted something to pick up my mood.

You can order using a credit or debit card for the two aforementioned vendors.  They might take a check or other method of payment; I don't know.  There's another vendor that accepts Western Union.  As far as I know, most people give their real names and addresses when ordering seeds.  And likewise, I don't believe anyone has been busted doing so.  However, sometimes shipments do get confiscated.  When that happens, the US customs sends you a letter notifying you that your seeds were confiscated, but nothing else happens; cops don't show up at your door.  Those confiscations are fairly rare, though.


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

:yeahthat:  Both list medicinal purposes.


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2009)

Agree with both these guys...I am partial to Attitude but Nirvana has the better prices I think....


----------



## leastofthese (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for the advice!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2009)

I am more into an up active high.  I like C99, Apollo 11 from Joey Weed (Hemp Depot) and Satori and Speed Queen from Mandala.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 29, 2009)

I use Hemp Depot, also...great success here to.  I would go with THG...but I'm partial to the C99 also for the entertaining high, and I would go with a NL or NL cross for the pain....but this is just my oppinion.  Also the Northern Lights is an easy, low smell grow, good for beginners.  Dr. Atomics NL is very hardy...and it was very tolerant to my newbie ignorance...try as I might I could not kill it....lol  Least of these I know I was supposed to PM you...sorry I forgot.  My other idea for a med starin was white rhino, but it is a little more picky from my understanding, but I have never grown it.  I have read many great reviews on it as a pain mgmt. strain.


Oh yeah, and with Hemp Depot, I sent a international postal Money order...so it takes a couple weeks, not as fast as the attitude, because you have to send to them, and then they send to you...but it still only takes a couple of weeks.  I use my name, and my address.  Some like to have it sent to a safe house, but I don't feel like haveing anyone else know what I'm doing.  I have never had an order seized (knock on wood)


----------



## leafminer (Dec 29, 2009)

Another approach would be to buy a bunch of different individual strains from individualseeds or whatever the place was called that I bought mine from. If you buy fem seed you can economically try half a dozen strains at once and select the one you like best.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 29, 2009)

Isn't this in the *wrong area*? Mods?


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Another approach would be to buy a bunch of different individual strains from individualseeds or whatever the place was called that I bought mine from. If you buy fem seed you can economically try half a dozen strains at once and select the one you like best.



I think it's called single seed centre...even though like Attitude thats what you google but not the actual site name that comes up in the url bar once you get there...


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 12, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I use Hemp Depot, also...great success here to. I would go with THG...but I'm partial to the C99 also for the entertaining high, and I would go with a NL or NL cross for the pain....but this is just my oppinion. Also the Northern Lights is an easy, low smell grow, good for beginners. Dr. Atomics NL is very hardy...and it was very tolerant to my newbie ignorance...try as I might I could not kill it....lol Least of these I know I was supposed to PM you...sorry I forgot. My other idea for a med starin was white rhino, but it is a little more picky from my understanding, but I have never grown it. I have read many great reviews on it as a pain mgmt. strain.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and with Hemp Depot, I sent a international postal Money order...so it takes a couple weeks, not as fast as the attitude, because you have to send to them, and then they send to you...but it still only takes a couple of weeks. I use my name, and my address. Some like to have it sent to a safe house, but I don't feel like haveing anyone else know what I'm doing. I have never had an order seized (knock on wood)


 

so where do you get an international postal Money order??


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

The post office.  Make sure to tell them you need it to be international.  Tell them you are a book collector buying some rare books from canada...lol...thats what I tell them, or if I'm feeling fiesty I tell them none of their damn business...lol...what did you decide to order bud?


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 26, 2010)

seedboutique-grindhouse mobboss(chemdxtangtang)medical or flat out put u down,dutchgrow-fantastic strains all worthy,bog-lifesaver,really nice medical strength strain,bluemoon rocks-blueberry delight,sour lifesaver,reservoir -chem specialist expensive but every strain is a keeper,mosca -cinderella 99 specialist too many just go send a few hours and you will find what u want


----------

